# SINGLE PUMP HOPPER G-BODY?



## yourapunk (Nov 13, 2003)

OK HOMIES I WANNA HOOK UP A MONTE OR REGAL SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES I WAS WONDERING HOW YOU ALL ARE PLUMBING YOUR FRONT GATES AND ARE YOU USEING PISTON PUMPS OR NOT PLEASE EXPLAIN ALL DETAILS THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Im guessin you want to build a hopper, c mon now nobodys gunna give away there secerts


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

check out last months street customs .page 56.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

lets see fat cylinders up front #8 hoses 1" check valves#13 pump head
piston pump 8 batteries close to the back as posible,now you have a cars set up but too win .oh use 3.5's on 13" wheels or 4 tons with big bubble tires. that is a proven winner no if and or buts.


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 17 2005, 01:47 PM
> *lets see fat cylinders up front #8 hoses 1" check valves#13 pump head
> piston pump 8 batteries close to the back as posible,now you have a cars set up but too win .oh use 3.5's on 13" wheels or 4 tons with big bubble tires. that is a proven winner no if and or buts.
> [snapback]3012148[/snapback]​*


not to sure about a #13 Gear homie a #11 will make it fly :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 17 2005, 11:16 PM
> *not to sure about a #13 Gear homie a #11 will make it fly :biggrin:
> [snapback]3013822[/snapback]​*



that set up that i just laid out is the set up in the current single pump record holder of joe dowers(which is now smashed)

i guess people all have thier own recipes on how to make a cake :dunno: 
i am not saying an 11 wouldn't work ,this is just a tried and tru mix


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 17 2005, 12:47 PM
> *lets see fat cylinders up front #8 hoses 1" check valves#13 pump head
> piston pump 8 batteries close to the back as posible,now you have a cars set up but too win .oh use 3.5's on 13" wheels or 4 tons with big bubble tires. that is a proven winner no if and or buts.
> [snapback]3012148[/snapback]​*


Y'd in the back or the front???


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 18 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Y'd in the back or the front???
> [snapback]3016539[/snapback]​*



if it was mine it'd be in back


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 18 2005, 01:34 PM
> *if it was mine it'd be in back
> [snapback]3016613[/snapback]​*



so you prefer and like it in the back? lol hahahaha

sorry, I just had to get you on this one LOL


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 17 2005, 11:16 PM
> *not to sure about a #13 Gear homie a #11 will make it fly :biggrin:
> [snapback]3013822[/snapback]​*



it's the fat cylinders up front.. they work best with a 13... now if you have the regs,, than a #11 is all you'll need.....giving it all away


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 18 2005, 02:37 PM
> *so you prefer and like it in the back? lol hahahaha
> 
> sorry, I just had to get you on this one LOL
> [snapback]3016630[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :around: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

y'd in the back


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 19 2005, 07:41 AM
> *y'd in the back
> [snapback]3020264[/snapback]​*


you kinky kid you LOL... you like it y'd too huh? LOL


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 10:51 AM
> *you kinky kid you LOL... you like it y'd too huh? LOL
> [snapback]3020578[/snapback]​*




easy i didn't say anything about the back for your enjoyment ,get your mind out the gutter and make room for mine.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 18 2005, 12:14 AM
> *that set up that i just laid out is the set up in the current single pump record holder of joe dowers(which is now smashed)
> 
> i guess people all have thier own recipes on how to make a cake  :dunno:
> ...


YEA ,WITH OUR PUMP.....ASK HIM IF I CAN GET IT BACK NOW....


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 18 2005, 12:14 AM
> *that set up that i just laid out is the set up in the current single pump record holder of joe dowers(which is now smashed)
> 
> i guess people all have thier own recipes on how to make a cake  :dunno:
> ...



is that a piston pump or regular???


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2005, 01:23 AM
> *YEA ,WITH OUR PUMP.....ASK HIM IF I CAN GET IT BACK NOW....
> [snapback]3024401[/snapback]​*




Hahahaha...i got alot of secrets for you


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2005, 04:23 AM
> *YEA ,WITH OUR PUMP.....ASK HIM IF I CAN GET IT BACK NOW....
> [snapback]3024401[/snapback]​*



It had a Pro Hopper Piston in it last time I looked in the trunk?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2005, 02:23 AM
> *YEA ,WITH OUR PUMP.....ASK HIM IF I CAN GET IT BACK NOW....
> [snapback]3024401[/snapback]​*



I THOUGHT BRIAN PAYED YOU FOR IT???????????

IT HAS A PROHOPPER PISTON PUMP IN IT. WHEN IT ROLLED THE TRUNK WAS NOT TOUCHED.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2005, 03:23 AM
> *YEA ,WITH OUR PUMP.....ASK HIM IF I CAN GET IT BACK NOW....
> [snapback]3024401[/snapback]​*


shit that explains why the car works so well :biggrin: 

i would bet joe sold that thing along time ago.


----------



## yourapunk (Nov 13, 2003)

any more tips


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 20 2005, 09:32 AM
> *is that a piston pump or regular???
> [snapback]3025397[/snapback]​*



pistin pump


----------



## bigbizz (Jun 29, 2013)

im an old school hopper i did it like this 13 520s, and put as much air in the tire its got to bounce ok 90lbs of air in front tire be very carfull, 4ton coil in front. reenforce it up i used 6 in stroke up front with 8 cylinder casing with number 8 in hose now build a bracket and put the pump in the front of car 10 batterys and up up and away and dont for get to practice see u on the block and a 9 unit now thats how i did it in 1980 holla


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

single 10 batteries with a low life piston pump


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Single pump del toro #9 head, 1/2 check, 1 #8 hose to y-block to 2 #6's... 6 inch cylinders, 9 batteries + 1 engine battery in the trunk... 4.5 ton coils... stock lock up in the rear... hits back bumper in about 4 licks with or without nitrogen... there's a video on instagram (MCAMPOS813 from Certified CC) I hopped it in the middle of the street with no nitrogen 3 or 4 licks & it smacked..................... weighed it about a week ago... only 4720 lbs. stock is about 3200 lbs... smooth as shit, accumulators in the back... not a lot of weight can do 70 mph on the highway

oh & I hop on 13's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DirtySanchez said:


> Single pump del toro #9 head, 1/2 check, 1 #8 hose to y-block to 2 #6's... 6 inch cylinders, 9 batteries + 1 engine battery in the trunk... 4.5 ton coils... stock lock up in the rear... hits back bumper in about 4 licks with or without nitrogen... there's a video on instagram (MCAMPOS813 from Certified CC) I hopped it in the middle of the street with no nitrogen 3 or 4 licks & it smacked..................... weighed it about a week ago... only 4720 lbs. stock is about 3200 lbs... smooth as shit, accumulators in the back... not a lot of weight can do 70 mph on the highway
> 
> oh & I hop on 13's


Looks good. What size pressure port is the pump? And i assume thats on 12" cylinders in the rear?


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Looks good. What size pressure port is the pump? And i assume thats on 12" cylinders in the rear?


I got 14s in the back for 3 wheel... I got stock mounts in the back so it'll only lock up about 10 12 inches because the uppers will lock up. pump is 1/2 port... 3/4 would probably be better.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Any videos on youtube of this car ?


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

Not saying the car can't hit bumper, but it doesn't here...


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

it does 98% of the time, I got the real spare in the booty kit thats welded on & spaced out to fit an actual spare, I have to make it bolt on so I can remove it for hopping. the booty kit hits way before the bumper, the dummy kits are installed up against the back bumper this one is spaced out a bit.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Any videos on youtube of this car ?


you still got your cutty?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DirtySanchez said:


> you still got your cutty?


:yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

87oldscutty said:


> Not saying the car can't hit bumper, but it doesn't here...


Thanks for the vid


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> :yes:


Nice, one of the best cars out there... street cars that can swing too.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DirtySanchez said:


> Nice, one of the best cars out there... street cars that can swing too.


:h5:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

DirtySanchez said:


> I got 14s in the back for 3 wheel... I got stock mounts in the back so it'll only lock up about 10 12 inches because the uppers will lock up. pump is 1/2 port... 3/4 would probably be better.


Nice! Whats your front suspension setup like? Such as length on uppers,spindles(caprice/gbody) and coils(turns&tons)


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> Thanks for the vid


No doubt! :h5:

Still trying to figure out how to get this much torque out of a motor :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

~87Limited~ said:


> Nice! Whats your front suspension setup like? Such as length on uppers,spindles(caprice/gbody) and coils(turns&tons)


4.5 ton coils, 5 turns i think, caprice uppers (1 inch) stock gbody spindles


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

DirtySanchez said:


> 4.5 ton coils, 5 turns i think, caprice uppers (1 inch) stock gbody spindles


I have early 80's caprice spindles if you're interested. Bought them but ended up getting chrome ones instead...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

87oldscutty said:


> No doubt! :h5:
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to get this much torque out of a motor :biggrin:


I know a guy, that knows a guy..... :biggrin:


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> I know a guy, that knows a guy..... :biggrin:


 I wish I knew that guy :tears:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

87oldscutty said:


> I have early 80's caprice spindles if you're interested. Bought them but ended up getting chrome ones instead...


you got the whole thing rotors, bearings, discs & calipers? I had chrome one's I had gotten from black magic years ago & no one could figures out what bearing went on them... sold them like 3 times & people kept bringing them back... they went to the scrap yard


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

DirtySanchez said:


> 4.5 ton coils, 5 turns i think, caprice uppers (1 inch) stock gbody spindles


Is there much a difference going caprice uppers 1'' vs gbody uppers 1''?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

~87Limited~ said:


> Is there much a difference going caprice uppers 1'' vs gbody uppers 1''?


Yes caprice arms are already 1" longer stock... extending them 1" is 2" more than factory gbody arms..


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Yes caprice arms are already 1" longer stock... extending them 1" is 2" more than factory gbody arms..


So instead of getting gbody uppers fabricated to be 1'' you just get the caprice ones as is less hassle?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

~87Limited~ said:


> So instead of getting gbody uppers fabricated to be 1'' you just get the caprice ones as is less hassle?



Cheaper yes.. less hassle no.. you have to pinch the caprice a arms to fit the gbody crossbar. And then they still won't be reinforced...


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

DirtySanchez said:


> you got the whole thing rotors, bearings, discs & calipers? I had chrome one's I had gotten from black magic years ago & no one could figures out what bearing went on them... sold them like 3 times & people kept bringing them back... they went to the scrap yard


Nah homie, just the spindles...couldn't black magic helped you out with your problem?


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

87oldscutty said:


> Nah homie, just the spindles...couldn't black magic helped you out with your problem?


No they didn't know what year they were for. Some time this winter I'll head over to Harrys u pull it & get the whole set up... theres always caprices there


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

DirtySanchez said:


> No they didn't know what year they were for. Some time this winter I'll head over to Harrys u pull it & get the whole set up... theres always caprices there


 :h5: I've heard of that place but never been there. It's not too far from my house either I believe.


----------

